# Hi, any Greek cubers?



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi i am antonie Paterakis greek nr champions of the rubiks cube (wel if u look At sum of ranks )
I was wonderkind if there are any greek cubers are on here?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 23, 2013)

I haven't seen any other than the V-Cube guys. I am ready to go to the first greek competition!!!!!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 23, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> I haven't seen any other than the V-Cube guys. I am ready to go to the first greek competition!!!!!



If there is holiday and in sallonika i Will certainly go.
And btw if there Will be a Comp Will be te 2nd THE first was in Athens2009
Loooool i am no vcube guy


----------



## Greek Cuber (Jul 27, 2014)

naii


----------



## Pianogirl11 (Aug 6, 2014)

I am Greek but I live in New Jersey


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 6, 2014)

Cool what is you're avg?


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 6, 2014)

I am Cypriot but I live in New Jersey


----------



## polikarpos (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi there,
I'm Greek living in Greece.
I am not a speedcuber, due to disability, but I really enjoy cubing.

Recently I gathered some algorithms in greek for solving the cube plus other info for amateurs and more advanced players, hoping that more people in Greece will enjoy the cube.
The guide is in pdf format at http://www.sepchiou.gr/index.php/yliko/102-solve-the-cube


----------

